# Who can withstand jinton Dust Release? (If anyone)



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

What title says. Jinton seems to be a popular topic recently. Is there ANYONE who can survive jinton? If so, how? 

By survive I mean take the hit and live. Not dodge the attack. (as in no Kamui or Minato's teleporting) 

Jinton:



Discuss.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

No       .


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> No       .



Insightful as always  



*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh whale


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 8, 2013)

NVM I didn't read op properly


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Oh you
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Ezekial said:
			
		

> Tobi already did, he warped Sasuke out of Jinton.



She said no warping.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> Tobi already did, he warped Sasuke out of Jinton.



Surviving it would mean enduring the attack. No one has been shown to do so.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 8, 2013)

Any worthwhile speedster in this manga with knowledge on jinton can dodge or otherwise avoid it

but there is no one who can outright tank it


----------



## richard lewis (Apr 8, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> Tobi already did, he warped Sasuke out of Jinton.



I'm guessing he means tanking it, not dodging/phasing through it.

BM naruto and habichi can probably tank it as could perfect susanoo, maybe orochimaru or kabuto, I doubt the 3rd raikage could but it's possible. That's all I can think of


----------



## Senju Leader (Apr 8, 2013)

If naruto can tank the juubi beam, he can definitely tank jinton


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 8, 2013)

if the jinton completely swallows the opponent, no one. not even the 3rd raikage.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2013)

Nobody can outright tank it. Jinton is a jutsu that destroys on a molecular level. Nobody's surviving something like that if they're hit with it.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> If naruto can tank the juubi beam, he can definitely tank jinton










Bijuudama =/= Jinton.


----------



## Senju Leader (Apr 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Bijuudama =/= Jinton.



I know that. Juubi's Bujuudama is far stronger then jinton


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 8, 2013)

yata's mirror


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> I know that. Juubi's Bujuudama is far stronger then jinton



Jesus christ, man. 

A jinton destroys an opponent at a molecular level, reducing their atoms to dust. No one's tanking that.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Bijuudama =/= Jinton.



I think what he's trying to say is the Bijuudama should have obliterated him and it didn't, so Naruto is a tank. 

Not sure about that though


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Nothing made of ordinary matter, and considering how Susanoo was also disintegrated, nothing made of chakra either. 

So basically, nothing in the Naruto world that doesn't absorb ninjutsu can tank it directly.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Nothing made of ordinary matter, and considering how Susanoo was also disintegrated, nothing made of chakra either.
> 
> So basically, nothing in the Naruto world that doesn't absorb ninjutsu can tank it directly.



Preta path can tank it?


----------



## Riley F. (Apr 8, 2013)

It can't be tanked outright.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> I know that. Juubi's Bujuudama is far stronger then jinton



My god. 

Do you not get that jinton destroys on a molecular level? Raw power is irrelevant in comparison to that.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> I know that. Juubi's Bujuudama is far stronger then jinton


Their effect is different, that's what I'm trying to say. Jinton destroys everything in a molecular-level, heck, it even destroyed a chakra-structure monster like Susano'O. Suigetsu survived a Bijuudama, I seriously he can tank a Jinton completely destroying his body. Of course, if the attacks Naruto in only an arm, he will most likely survive, but the whole body? Fuck no.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Preta path can tank it?



He's not being hit with it. That's not tanking it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Daz Amazing said:


> He's not being hit with it. That's not tanking it.



I know. It was a joke


----------



## Jagger (Apr 8, 2013)

Daz Amazing said:


> He's not being hit with it. That's not tanking it.


He's probably kidding.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Senju Leader (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> Jesus christ, man.
> 
> A jinton destroys an opponent at a molecular level, reducing their atoms to dust. No one's tanking that.



Madara's sasunno tanked it. Its made of pure chakra. So in theory since the Nine-tails has the most dense and pontent chakra in the manga, Naruto should able to tank it.

Plus juubi's beam has better feats. If Onoki put his dust release against it, he would be wiped out.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeah my first response was retarded so...

No one can tank it, although Raikage-naught tanked FRS so maybe him, possibly, I doubt it though.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> Oh yeah my first response was retarded so...
> 
> No one can tank it, although Raikage-naught tanked FRS so maybe him, possibly, I doubt it though.



Well, the Raikage was said to be the only one who could survive Mabui's teleportation technique. Doesn't that technique involve dispersing particles? Then again, jinton doesn't exactly put your particles back together. 

Edit: nevermind. Thought you were talking about "A"

I'm convinced Jinton is an insta-kill unless you're an edo or someone who can regenerate automatically.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Preta path can tank it?


It can absorb it, if that's what you mean. It doesn't tank through raw durability.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2013)

Ezekial said:


> Oh yeah my first response was retarded so...
> 
> No one can tank it, although Raikage-naught tanked FRS so maybe him, possibly, I doubt it though.



Raikage-naught? Anyhoot he was reanimated. So it's safe to say any reanimated person could tank it. Guess we have our answer.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

No one can _*tank*_ it. Close thread.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

BD said:


> No one can _*tank*_ it. Close thread.



Edo Tenseis


----------



## Jagger (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> Madara's sasunno tanked it. Its made of pure chakra. So in theory since the Nine-tails has the most dense and pontent chakra in the manga, Naruto should able to tank it.
> 
> Plus juubi's beam has better feats. If Onoki put his dust release against it, he would be wiped out.


Again, Bijuudama and Jinton have different effects. Many people can tank raw power like Naruto did, an example is 3rd Raikage. It's like Naruto's basic Rasengan and Sasuke's chidori trying to pierce A's Lighting armor (kinda relevant to my post). Naruto?s attack won't made any kind of deep injury while Sasuke's chidori can pierce throug the armor and cause a deep wound. Madara's Perfect Susano'O may be able to tank a Bijuudama, but I doubt Madara will survive if he gers a clean shot on the monster's head.


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 8, 2013)

Senju Leader said:


> Madara's sasunno tanked it.


When did that happen?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Edo Tenseis


Being disintegrated and then regenerating is not tanking.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> When did that happen?






It didn't tank it, it seems.


@TDA 
I meant take the hit and live.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Being disintegrated and then regenerating is not tanking.



Actually, that is the definition of it as that technique didn't overcome their regenerating ability.


----------



## Default (Apr 8, 2013)

Itachi with yata mirror.






Or any Edo Tensei


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 8, 2013)

Edo Third Raikage. He can tank that if he can tank FRS.

Also, Gaara can probably replenish sand shield fast enough to counter the attack.

And ninjutsu-sucking-path Pain can suck the jutsu.

Kisame with Samehada can suck it if it's not too big.

So,
Edo 3rd, Gaara, Pain, Kisame


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Default said:


> Itachi with yata mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....Itachi with yata mirror makes sense. I mean he is technically taking the hit. 


Once again, Itachi is the answer 

Just kidding someone please confirm or deny this scenario


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> .....Itachi with yata mirror makes sense. I mean he is technically taking the hit.
> 
> 
> Once again, Itachi is the answer
> ...


Yata Mirror only covers the front of Susanoo. Jinton cube can cover the entire thing. You do the math.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> .....Itachi with yata mirror makes sense. I mean he is technically taking the hit.
> 
> 
> Once again, Itachi is the answer
> ...



onoki: jinton i'm gonna crush you

yata's mirror transforming from god form to human form: give me your best shot i can tank perfect juubi bijuubomb

onoki: no, jinton destroys on the molecular level, you will be turned to ash

"releases full powered jinton"

unstoppable god of narutoverse in human form yata's mirror: you remember that time where jinton crushed my defense and soloed me?...yea me neither cause i don't even have a scratch


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Yata Mirror only covers the front of Susanoo. Jinton cube can cover the entire thing. You do the math.



Ah, that's true. 

But if Itachi did kage bushin and covered every angle with a susano'o itachi he could survive 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I know Itachi can't do that because of chakra. He dies. 




WAIT A MINUTE! Can't Danzo survive since he has izanagi? Same with tobi?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Apr 8, 2013)

Tanking a jinton?

Jinton disperses molecules!!

Molecules!! 

you cant withstand something that disperses molecules, because it's not an attack or a Hit. it's something that actually happens to you.

just imagine that? madara: i just lived through having my body atomized

like wtf?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Rick Muthafkn Martin said:


> Tanking a jinton?
> 
> Jinton disperses molecules!!
> 
> ...



Doesn't have to survive due to toughness. As long as they live after being hit then it answers my question. Like an edo tensei or Danzo with izanagi


I think Danzo is an answer


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Doesn't have to survive due to toughness. *As long as they live after being hit* then it answers my question. Like an edo tensei or Danzo with izanagi
> 
> 
> I think Danzo is an answer



then your question can't be answered, because no one can "live" through it. yea sure danzo can use izanagi to come back to life but logically he still died.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Rick Muthafkn Martin said:


> then your question can't be answered, because no one can "live" through it. yea sure danzo can use izanagi to come back to life but logically he still died.



Sorry, i should have said "they survive afterwards"

Well people who can regenerate like the Edo can. 

Technically preta path can since it was still hit by it.

Danzo comes back with izanagi.

And yata mirror does deflect it. Though it has to be covering every angle for that to work.


----------



## TheUnkow (Apr 8, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Edo Tenseis



Agreed on this one.

We are talking probably for a situation where a jinton user is able to make such a big cube so that the jutsu will fit in any opponent .... that requires an enormous amount of skill but that is another topic.
So in theory even if it fits the jubi by the current information we have it should do the trick and kill the thing, although the jubi will probably break the walls and escape before that happens.

Who will actually be able to survive a pure disintegration inside jinton?

Edo tensei corpses for sure ... otherwise the third tsuchikage would have used it on every edo opponent ...
Anyone that can use Izanagi ... the person will get disintegrated, but will stay alive by sacrificing an eye.
Anyone that has an ally which knows resurrection jutsu that doesn't require the full corpse (like sage of six paths jutsu)


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 8, 2013)

Jinton basically creates a three dimensional object that does continuous damage to whatever is inside of the object's boundaries over time.

Thus it depends on how long the technique is held over the target.  

I'm pretty sure BM Naruto can block jinton even easier with his tails than he did to the juubi's laserdama.  PS should be able to withstand the technique for a while considering it took the jinton cube a couple of panels to destroy the susanoo clones.  Sandaime Raikage would be able to survive the technique if he has his RnY up and doesn't stay in the dimensions for too long.  Itachi's susanoo with yaata could block the  technique for a bit same as Sasuke's.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder.

Isn't Jinton like disintegration? Like anything gets reduced to nothingness regardless of resistance?

Of course logically there should be a limit to its power otherwise Oonoki could potentially one-shot Juubi which should be impossible given the difference in powers.

Normal humans including most likely the 3rd Raikage should be obliterated.

IMO only Juubi should be able to survive it with BM Naruto's tail defense(the one he used to protect himself from Juubi's laser) the second most likely option. Madara's PS possibly as well. It may not escape unscathed though...


----------



## Bonly (Apr 8, 2013)

No one will outright tank the attack, they'd die.



BD said:


> Jesus christ, man.
> 
> A jinton destroys an opponent at a molecular level, reducing their atoms to dust. No one's tanking that.





Rainbow Cake said:


> I think what he's trying to say is the Bijuudama should have obliterated him and it didn't, so Naruto is a tank.
> 
> Not sure about that though




 Did you two get your names changed?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm confused. If Jinton really does destroy on a 'molecular' level, nothing can tank it, etc., then why do people postulate that Juubi/PS are potential candidates to survive it? Should not the Jinton travel straight through both entities, atomizing them? 

I mean, Onoki even considered using Jinton to fight PS; he then reconsidered, and thought it useless.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 8, 2013)

Jinton seems to disassemble matter on a molecular level without using actual raw, concussive force to rip things apart the old-fashioned way. It was able to completely deconstruct Mokuton, which we saw block a Bijuudama from the Kyuubi.

I doubt there's anyone who can just tank it, TBH. Naruto in his Bijuu Mode _might_ be able to do it, but that seems like cheating, since he is surrounded by a protective layer of chakra.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 8, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Did you two get your names changed?



Yes. It used to be Mayrice.


----------



## bleakwinter (Apr 8, 2013)

GG could tank it. He isn't made of atoms. He's made of pain that's far too great for any Jutsu to handle.


----------



## Magician (Apr 8, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> GG could tank it. He isn't made of atoms. He's made of pain that's far too great for any Jutsu to handle.





+reps!


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Apr 8, 2013)

Katsuya doesn't mind getting demolecularized.

.....  But seriously, no one.


----------



## GunX2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hidan


----------



## Stermor (Apr 9, 2013)

naruto coudl tank it based on the huge bm shroud.. beeing larger then the aoe?? with jinton not hitting the real body?? 

anyway yata's mirror is the only thing that might stand up to a direct hit..


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Edo Third Raikage. He can tank that if he can tank FRS.
> 
> Also, Gaara can probably replenish sand shield fast enough to counter the attack.
> 
> ...



I still like my answer the best.

Also add Naruto to that, because it turns out he was a clone


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 9, 2013)

Kurama and Juubi


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 9, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I still like my answer the best.
> 
> Also add Naruto to that, because it turns out he was a clone


And I think your answer is bad. You don't know how strong the jutsu if you compare it to FRS. Jinton vaporizes everything, it just disappears. And look what FRS did to Kakuzu. He wasn't even dead...

Gaara's sand will just disappear. Jinton will go through the sand like through air...

I doubt that Samehada can eat Jinton chakra. It would've to touch the jutsu which would kill him...


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Apr 9, 2013)

Toon Deva can do anything

/thread


----------



## katanalauncher (Apr 9, 2013)

No one in Narutoverse is straight up "tanking it"
Yata Mirror,Preta Path can absorb/deflect it.
Only people that can tank it are characters with cosmic power or matter manipulation, such as Cable/Phoenix/Silver Surfer


----------



## Strict (Apr 9, 2013)

Is there someone who can withstand a Kunai? Hashirama was going to kill himself with one..


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 9, 2013)

Strict said:


> Is there someone who can withstand a Kunai? Hashirama was going to kill himself with one..



Hidan


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 9, 2013)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Toon Deva can do anything
> 
> /thread


oh shit, this. how could i forget.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Apr 9, 2013)

Kurama and the Jyuubi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 9, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> And I think your answer is bad. You don't know how strong the jutsu if you compare it to FRS. Jinton vaporizes everything, it just disappears. And look what FRS did to Kakuzu. He wasn't even dead...


You do realize that was a _50% completed Rasenshuriken used by a base Naruto_, right? Look at Naruto's 100% completed Rasenshuriken with Senjutsu, it obliterated Human Path with only a tiny amount of his head that escaped the explosion.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 9, 2013)

No one can withstand Jinton. It pretty much erases whatever it hits.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 9, 2013)

The technique pulverize the user to dust so maybe only the toughest of toughest things can withstand the technique. I do not think any human can but maybe the 9 tails and juubi can take it...and i hesitate to say that looking at how the targets of jinton are killed (nothing being left of them as if they have been erased).


----------



## The World (Apr 12, 2013)

How could anyone in this series  completely nosell a jinton which works on the molecular level?

No one is a molecular manipulator in this series, pretty damn obvious.

Only person I see surviving besides Edo's are Orochimaru and Zetsu

Preta Pain/Madara if he somehow absorbs it.

Deva Pain ST away


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 13, 2017)

How about Hidan.
Consider:
- immortal physically 
- no body parts can die, even when separated


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 13, 2017)

Silnaem said:


> How about Hidan.
> Consider:
> - immortal physically
> - no body parts can die, even when separated



He gets vaporized.


----------



## sabre320 (Apr 13, 2017)

I think jinton is getting overhyped here ...Out of control juubito had the black jinton orbs which were in manga canon superior to jinton then later they were upgraded to omnyondon and bsm naruto resisted it and matched it with giant rasengan and clashed with it with tail attacks etc.If jinton was that potent then juubito would just use the black jinton to annihilate everything without resistance.


----------



## Stonaem (Apr 13, 2017)

I think Hidan immortality is underrated so bad that's an understatement. The guy cannot die as per his contract with Jashin. The only thing that damaged him were 'separating ' attacks like cutting/chopping/slicing and explosions which use force to tear him apart. Jinton does not cut( like RS), it destroys( prob burns since fire is an element in it) each molecule. Maybe if it has a way of separating molecularly, it could take out Hidan imo.


----------

